# rubber spring seat part numbers/ b13



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

hey im the process of getting all the parts i need for my suspension and i need to order the rubber seats, i need a part number cause the guy i called at the nissan dealership doesnt know what im talking about. its this rubber seat that sits between the spring and the strut. on both the top and bottom of each strut. ive searched on this forum and the sr20. and i found pictures of them but no part numbers. can anyone help me out here. ive been told theirs two diffrent numbers. one for the front and one for the back. or one for each side. im not sure.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Front upper: 55040-D0100
Front lower: 55036-50A00
Rear upper: 55036-50A00
Rear lower: 55240-50Y00


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

thanks a lot


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

FYI - this thread came completely in handy. Ah shucks, I guess that damn SEARCH button is worth the while every now and again.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

god. maybe u know where i can get a good deal on them? since i can only find 11.05 a piece when ive seen them before 50 a whole set.


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

the don 1600 said:


> *god. maybe u know where i can get a good deal on them? since i can only find 11.05 a piece when ive seen them before 50 a whole set. *


Ouch! That would be about $90 all the way around! I may just buy 4 and replace the worst ones. Sheesh. I had no idea they were that much. 

Have you tried Mossy Nissan or Courtesy in TX? I may drop them a line and see if they can cut me a deal. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

no. cause im not gonna call every dealer in the us to try to find the best deal. i might just say forget and live with the noise. my friend works for napa. and he says he gets a discount at esserman nissan by my house. we might go check it out since he needs the same rubber seats.


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

You know it's interesting that you asked cuz I was always curious about those rubber piece. I got about 30 meter of thick 10mm silicone hoses I could use and I am just wondering if that would be a good idea? Last time when I replaced my struts and springs, some of those rubber pieces were so badly beaten up. I just ignored them and threw them away. I haven't heard of any squelling noises yet. Then again, I don't think i am going to take those strut assembly out again since it was such a biatch to mess with them.


----------

